# Burnt non-stick pan



## martas200 (Dec 13, 2020)

Hello, I have a problem with cleaning this non-stick Tefal pan. My roommate was cooking some chicken and left some burnt stains on it and I just can't remove it. This is the second pan, the*first time he ruined the first one when cooking a steak (photo n.1). I've tried many different methods including baking soda, vinegar, etc. And nothing just worked. After like 7th attempt, the coating started peeling off. Now I'm facing the same problem with the same new pan (photos 2 and 3). I've already tried boiling some water with vinegar and then rub it off with a wet sponge but that black just persists. Any tips?* Thank you


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2020)

If the dark spots don't effect the non-stickiness of the pan, ignore them. That's better than having to get another pan. If this continues, get another roommate.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 13, 2020)

When my non-stick aluminium pans get like that, I toss them in the recycle bin and get new ones. 3 pans, 8-, 10-, and 12-inch, for $18.00 at Target.

My advice: Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. Make your roommate pay for new pans, then lock them up so he can't use them.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 13, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!

There was a recent thread about cleaning, but that was for a SS pan, so the Barkeeper's Friend would not be appropriate here, given that it is slightly abrasive.  I would try some Formula A-D, or Dawn Power Dissolver; if you can't find these, try a lye based oven cleaner, let sit 30 min, and use a cleaning brush to see if the black will scrub off.  Like the others said, if the pan won't clean, or the teflon starts peeling again, get another pan, and this time, I'd try hiding those NS pans from the roommate!   And make sure you have some other pans, that are not non-stick, to do high heat cooking in.  Easier to clean of burned on food.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2020)

pepperhead212 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> There was a recent thread about cleaning, but that was for a SS pan, so the Barkeeper's Friend would not be appropriate here, given that it is slightly abrasive.  I would try some Formula A-D, or Dawn Power Dissolver; if you can't find these, try a lye based oven cleaner, let sit 30 min, and use a cleaning brush to see if the black will scrub off.
> 
> In the future, I'd try hiding those pans from the roommate!   And make sure you have some other pans, that are not non-stick, to do high heat cooking in.



I'm not sure a strong caustic cleaner such as those you listed are OK for Teflon. Also, Dawn Power Dissolver is no longer offered.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 13, 2020)

*Andy*,  I used the oven cleaner years many ago, and again more recently, on some teflon coated bread pans - they are thick gauge aluminum, with a really good NS coating, like that found on better skillets.  Unfortunately, as with NS coatings on skillets, it lost its NS capability - the oil created a cooked on coating, and not a dark, cooked on coating, that is almost NS, like seasoned CI pans and the like, so it slowly looses the NS.  In the beginning, I didn't even have to grease it, and loaves slid right out!  So I figured, what could I loose - if it didn't work, I'd toss the pans, and buy some new ones.  And I tried it on one first - just sprayed oven cleaner on it, and after 30 min, scrubbed it off, then rinsed thoroughly, rubbed a little vinegar on, to be safe, and washed it with regular dishwashing soap.  It looked slightly lighter in color - probably like it was when new - but nothing peeled away or washed away. Then, I baked some bread in that one, and one of the other two, and that one was like new - the loaf slid right out, while the other needed "helped out".  I soon cleaned the others the same way, and I've cleaned omelet pans the same way, when the NS no longer seemed NS.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2020)

pepperhead212 said:


> *Andy*,  I used the oven cleaner years many ago, and again more recently, on some teflon coated bread pans - they are thick gauge aluminum, with a really good NS coating, like that found on better skillets.  Unfortunately, as with NS coatings on skillets, it lost its NS capability - the oil created a cooked on coating, and not a dark, cooked on coating, that is almost NS, like seasoned CI pans and the like, so it slowly looses the NS.  In the beginning, I didn't even have to grease it, and loaves slid right out!  So I figured, what could I loose - if it didn't work, I'd toss the pans, and buy some new ones.  And I tried it on one first - just sprayed oven cleaner on it, and after 30 min, scrubbed it off, then rinsed thoroughly, rubbed a little vinegar on, to be safe, and washed it with regular dishwashing soap.  It looked slightly lighter in color - probably like it was when new - but nothing peeled away or washed away. Then, I baked some bread in that one, and one of the other two, and that one was like new - the loaf slid right out, while the other needed "helped out".  I soon cleaned the others the same way, and I've cleaned omelet pans the same way, when the NS no longer seemed NS.



That's something! I never would have thought to use that on a non-stick pan. Thanks.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi martas200, Welcome to DC! 

Well, not sure what products are available to you over there.  

If none of their suggestions work MY suggestion is to let your roommate/partner use whichever pan he likes best.  

Then buy, and keep under lock and key, another one for you to use.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 14, 2020)

I'd me more concern on how pan looks inside rather than outside. Especially that it doesn't even look bad, not at all as the matter of fact. 
And honestly, Tefal is nothing to worry about. If it gets ruined, which it will, because it is Tefal, then get something decent. But even then it is not uncommon at all to get the outside of the pan dirty.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 14, 2020)

CharlieD said:


> I'd me more concern on how pan looks inside rather than outside. Especially that it doesn't even look bad, not at all as the matter of fact.
> And honestly, Tefal is nothing to worry about. If it gets ruined, which it will, because it is Tefal, then get something decent. But even then it is not uncommon at all to get the outside of the pan dirty.



The pictures are of the inside of the pan. I thought it looked like the outside too, but then I remembered that the red dot in the middle is on the inside. It changes colour when the pan is "hot enough".

I just noticed. The rivets that hold the handle on are on the inside and they show in two of the pictures.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 14, 2020)

taxlady said:


> The pictures are of the inside of the pan. I thought it looked like the outside too, but then I remembered that the red dot in the middle is on the inside. It changes colour when the pan is "hot enough".
> 
> I just noticed. The rivets that hold the handle on are on the inside and they show in two of the pictures.



Oops. Now that you mentioned, I went back and look and yes, I was wrong. 

Might as well delete my post, but the site doesn't let if it's more than like 20 minutes or something.

Also I should have paid attention where the poster is from. Maybe they do not have the luxuries we have here in the States, and cannot randomly go and throw away a pan. 


P.S. Can admin please delete my post?


----------



## martas200 (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello, thanks for your responses. 

I think we in Europe have similar shopping options like in the states. This one is Tefal E85604 Jamie Oliver and costs approx. $43 so it would get kind of pricey to buy it for the third time within a time span of one month.

I've managed to clean the second one which was not so burned. I used a very soft teethbrush with salt and water and after like half an hour of not very pleasant work it was clean again. I'm not doing the first one of course that would take me a week to clean it so I threw it away.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Dec 17, 2020)

Honestly, for nearly the same, or a bit more, you can buy a much better pan than the T-fals.

I'm a hard anodized fan when it comes to non stick.

I like the Anolon Accolades.  Mine are older, and were used when I got them,, but function good as new.  I would hope the newer ones are just as nice.

I am sure others will have some suggestions as well, who have bought new lately.

Disclaimer, most of my pots, pans and knives are bought used.  So my experience is with slightly older versions.  However, I only buy them when they look like new, which means they have survived years in someone's kitchen and still look good.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 17, 2020)

I really like my Scanpan non-stick skillet. Scanpan is made in Denmark. I have had it for close to 4 years and it still works well and looks great. It works better than the T-fal pan I had previously, but it was more expensive. I'm sure it will save money that I got a better quality pan.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Dec 17, 2020)

That would actually be my go to.  I have a Scanpan wok that nothing sticks to.

Even my failed attempts to fry rice noodles.  It sticks and basically all you need to do is scrape it with a wood spatula and it is as good as new.

Great pans, thick and heats well.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 28, 2020)

T-Fall for $43 is way too expensive by American standard. Which tells me that the OP will not be able to buy better pan for the same price. 
I still don’t like tfall


----------

